# CPT code 20610



## kumeena (Sep 27, 2011)

Good morning 

 Can I code injection (J3301 x4 (40 mg) kanolog) seperately with  Arthrocentesis (20610) or is it included ??

Thank you


----------



## drsnpatil (Sep 27, 2011)

*Joint Injection or Arthrocentasis?*

We are not clear on your question the procedure was arthrocentasis or Joint Injection?

If its joint injection then you can bill "J" code with procedure code. 



kumeena said:


> Good morning
> 
> Can I code injection (J3301 x4 (40 mg) kanolog) seperately with  Arthrocentesis (20610) or is it included ??
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi,

These procedures doesn't have edits. It can be billed separately.

Regds,
Joe


----------



## kumeena (Sep 27, 2011)

Can you tell me what is the CPT code for joint injection?

Physician coded 20610 with DX 719.46 (Joint pain). AS per the documentation he injected the knee.

What is the major difference between arthrocentesis and joint injection?

Thank you


----------



## nrichard (Sep 27, 2011)

*20610*

Arthrocentesis is the aspiration of excess synovial fluid from the knee. 20610 is used for both theraputic medications to be injected into the joint space or aspiration of synoval fluid. Yes the drug is seprately billiable.  Do note in the description that it says aspiration and/or injection, so this means, "to me" that if both are done in the same joint space you can only bill 20610 one time.


----------



## kumeena (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------

